
Staff surveillance in SV tech firms - mprev
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/16/silicon-valley-internal-work-spying-surveillance-leakers
======
nailer
> Companies will also hire external agencies to surveil their staff. One such
> firm, Pinkerton, counts Google and Facebook among its clients.

Whoa. Pinkerton
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_union_busting_in_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_union_busting_in_the_United_States))
still exists?

Edit: yep. Same company:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinkerton_(detective_agency)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinkerton_\(detective_agency\))

------
bob_theslob646
>"Zuckerberg hosts weekly meetings where he shares details of unreleased new
products and strategies in front of thousands of employees. Even junior staff
members and contractors can see what other teams are working on by looking at
one of many of the groups on the company’s internal version of Facebook."

No kidding they watch! When you are a publicly traded company, any form of
information that is leaked, can have an enormous effect on the price.

As a former trader, I would live for those days of information leak!

(What Drives Stock Price Behavior Following Extreme One-Day
Returns)(2003)[[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/1475-6803.00048/f...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/1475-6803.00048/full)]
(How do stocks react to extreme market events? Evidence from
Brazil)(2017)[[https://www.mcgill.ca/desautels/files/desautels/overreaction...](https://www.mcgill.ca/desautels/files/desautels/overreaction_to_extreme_market_events_in_brazil_ribaf42dec2017.pdf)]

------
cryoshon
"Some employees switch their phones off or hide them out of fear that their
location is being tracked. One current Facebook employee who recently spoke to
Wired asked the reporter to turn off his phone so the company would have a
harder time tracking if it had been near the phones of anyone from Facebook."

does this lend credence to the "your phone is listening to you and reporting
back to facebook" theory?

------
pavement
Hmmm, a dearth of activity on an article about employers expending significant
effort, prying into extracurricular social media activity.

Maybe this article just " _isn 't very interesting_" and suddenly there are
_better_ things to discuss elsewhere.

------
alexandercrohde
Semi-unrelated, but for those of you who use slack at work and want to know if
it's monitored, any employee can see the team's "export policy." Just google
it and you'll see who has access in a few simple steps.

------
runciblespoon
“The counterbalance to giving you this huge trusting environment is if anyone
steps out of line, they’ll squash you like a bug.”

And water is wet :]

